# looking for job



## sergio (Sep 1, 2008)

hi
i am from Portugal and i would like to find a job for me and my wife in Singapore.
I am Civil engineer and my wife is pharmacist. Would be easy to find work there? and for kids, is a nice place to live?
thank you


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It all depends on whether Singapore needs civil engineers and pharmacists. 

How old are your children? Do you think it is important that children be raised in a house rather than an apartment? Because in Singapore you will be in an apartment. Do you want to put them in private schools?


----------



## sergio (Sep 1, 2008)

*hi*

Thanks for answer.
They have 4 and 7. I dont mind to live in apartment as it has good conditions.and they good school, private or public.













synthia said:


> It all depends on whether Singapore needs civil engineers and pharmacists.
> 
> How old are your children? Do you think it is important that children be raised in a house rather than an apartment? Because in Singapore you will be in an apartment. Do you want to put them in private schools?


----------



## chrisplease (Sep 16, 2008)

as usual, the syntax is no visa no work and no work no visa, may I know why you have choosen Singapore, so both are looking for jobs? what kind of Singapore Visas status both of you have ? you live in Hotel currently with your children? have you got any friends/relative in Singapore?

do you know where to search for jobs?


----------

